# Will States start regulating THC levels like alcohol?



## Mike143 (Sep 26, 2020)

Don't know if this belongs here,but since cultivation plays a big part in this,I posed the question here.Moderators please move if you think it belongs else where.


States regulate how much alcohol content,beer wine and even liquor can have per state.
For instance,I can buy grain alcohol in 190 proof,in virginia,but can only get 151 proof of the same in North Carolina,190 has to be special ordered now in NC.If States where to make such moves would they be obtainable?Currently according to NC law any hemp that tests above 0.03 percent thc must be destroyed.Farmers are arguing that they shouldn't be penalized simply because the flower tests higher than what the state allows and that they should be able to sell it,with an advisory about the higher content.So what do you say,Will growers in each State be able to manipulate thc levels to comply and can this be done on a commercial scale?


----------



## pute (Sep 26, 2020)

I hope they regulate the sheit out of it.....ain't gonna regulate mine.  Think about it...you can go to the dispensary and get a winecooler and go to your buddy and get top shelf boutique grown product.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 26, 2020)

Good question Mike.

the gubmint already regulates thc content of industrial hemp and cbd hemp

so the possibility of the feds or individual states regulating thc levels in recreational and medicinal cannabis is very real

reefer madness has not run its entire course but it’s petering out


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Sep 26, 2020)

i like what putem says and agree, but then i remembered of all the unfortunate that rely on dispo's and i have 2nd thoughts now.  i hope these people can find someone good to grow for them.  if the weed ain't junk then it's stupid prices or both.  there are a lot of shady dispo's too.  back on topic, yeah let them regulate it.


----------



## pute (Sep 26, 2020)

Good point doc.....how did we ever survive with our dispensaries......

The local dispensary (native roots) has swag going $35 to $40 an eight!!!  The going rate for underground here is around $150/oz. By the way this isn't a shady dispensary.  Frankly one of the better run outfits around here.  But, this is only what I have heard as I don't go to dispensaries.  I am right on the price though.  Check out the website.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 26, 2020)

Florida tried to put a limit on the THC content last year. Thank heavens it got shot down...


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 10, 2020)

For a quick second earlier this year, WA tried putting a THC limit on concentrates of 10% THC. This actually made it a few steps through the legislative process. Which is idiotic, you can have 25% THC flower on the shelf, but only 10% THC in the concentrates? and how are you supposed to even get a 10% concentrate when they average lower 80%... I mean, concentration of an item makes it stronger, not weaker...... fortunately that was met with logic and didn't advance, but it actually had a chance.

If they were to do that, it would be based on ignorance, but I wouldn't be surprised if there was something like this in a few of the newer markets.


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2020)

IMO marijuana has become so widely accepted that there is no stopping it!!  There may be a few rogue lawmakers out there that put some ** law out but it won't get far.  Marijuana is now a part of every day life for most Americans.  Even those who don't partake have accepted it.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 10, 2020)

putembk said:


> IMO marijuana has become so widely accepted that there is no stopping it!!  There may be a few rogue lawmakers out there that put some ** law out but it won't get far.  Marijuana is now a part of every day life for most Americans.  Even those who don't partake have accepted it.


100%, the old guard needs to step aside. Users know the potential benefits, lawmakers now know how to tax it, so what's the hold-up? I think once more therapeutic versions (non flower) come online from Big Pharma using cannabinoids, there may be a loosening of laws.


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2020)

Chad.Westport said:


> 100%, the old guard needs to step aside. Users know the potential benefits, lawmakers now know how to tax it, so what's the hold-up? I think once more therapeutic versions (non flower) come online from Big Pharma using cannabinoids, there may be a loosening of laws.



Time will take care of this.


----------



## 5meo (Feb 15, 2021)

Chad.Westport said:


> 100%, the old guard needs to step aside. Users know the potential benefits, lawmakers now know how to tax it, so what's the hold-up? I think once more therapeutic versions (non flower) come online from Big Pharma using cannabinoids, there may be a loosening of laws.


Is that the future that's wanted though? As soon as Big Pharma touches anything, it becomes beyond toxic. Opioid crisis as the elephant in the room for example. Cannabis will inevitably be overrun, with the black market still driving any real forward momentum to high quality, consumer level product.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Feb 15, 2021)

Not what I want, certainly better than nothing, but we can easily do much better.


----------

